# Take Responsibility? Rant (;



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Now- I know that bettas can be addicting and let's face it, they have personalities. They're great pets.

That being said, PLEASE,_ I suggest you not get another betta if your first one doesn't have the proper equipment._ I've seen way to many people say they can't afford this or that, then they go out and buy another betta. :roll:

Be responsible ~ I completely understand that fish can get expensive and most of us don't realize that until after getting a fish. But when you know better and go buy another that is in my mind unacceptable. Save that $4 or $6 + and rather than buying another betta, use that towards say, a heater! Or a tank! Or whatever it is that your betta is lacking. 

Thank you!


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

Hell to the yes!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

I totally agree! In the past week I've spent almost 50$ on my bettas! These adorable little fishies should not be taken lightly, nor should they be impulse buys. They deserve a good quality of life.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

100% agree. Fish are cheap. Properly caring for fish is not.

I have spent over $1000 on my fish, and I'm proud of myself for doing so, even though its a lot of money. I have 4 established, large tanks between all of my fish. Each betta has at least 5 gallons, probably at least 6, and all have heaters, live plants, etc. I also have 4 extra tanks, and a few extra heaters, for quarantine. I'll probably even be spending more money over the next few months, as I have tank mates in with 3 of my bettas, and they have needs as well.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Well said and so true !


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

YES! Do you know how many times I see stuff like people who cant afford a heater or larger tank, but took the pic of the betta with an iPhone? kinda unrelated, but yeah.. lol


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Not unrelated at all. iPhones are expensive, and they can spend that money on themselves for something that they don't need, where as they can't spend $15 on a heater for the itty bitty bowl they've crammed their fish in. Human nature at its greatest, folks /sarcasm


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

^agreed


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I would rather spoil one fish than barely keep up with the needs of several.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All my fish are taken well care of, only one a little lacking is just one one gallon I am still trying to get a heater for. I have spent a lot of money on my betta's


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I agree. People really need to start taking better care of their fish. If they can't get proper supplies for 1 fish, what about 2? It doesn't hurt to research until your head blows, you're going to take care of an animal. Their life is in YOUR hands! When I started fish keeping, I spent over $180!! But then, I bought better food, a better heater, but I can't upgrade so I make my Betta's food and surroundings better. I already cycled my tank and bought a test kit over $30! If you can't or don't want to take care of an animal, don't get it at all.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree with this. After seeing this post I went online and bought a new gravel cleaner . GF 1 month of membership of my online game,but its worth it seeing My Betta "Phillip" happy makes it all the better. 

I have budgets for everything had to take out of my entertainment budget for my fish budget .I also have budgets for my rat,lizard,etc.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

On all the tanks I have had/have... I have spent a near $3000 in supplies and tanks. And that's just since June of last year... I have 15 Bettas, a community tank and a convict cichlid tank. Doesn't seem like much but fish can get expensive when you properly take care of them. Is is pretty tempting to go out and collect Bettas though, that I do understand. I took home 4 boys when I started with Bettas, all had 1g tanks but upgraded as I went along. When I got a new one, the old ones would get a new bigger tank etc... but I agree... better to spoil the one(s) you have than to go out and get more you can't afford


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

lol half my wages are gone on my pets this month XD
It's the way I do things: Pets first THEN buy nice stuff for myself.
Bettas are pets, not table decorations. they get treated with the same priority as my dogs, cats and rats


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree, but remember there are families, and people who have younger daughters or sons who always wanted a fish and parents ether buy them for their birthday or Christmas, but usually don't know how expensive their fish really would be. Some families are poor, yes they may have Iphones and cameras and such, doesn't mean they are rich. I have an Ipod touch, and a LG sunshine plus phone, but my mom is so busy since I have 4 sisters and 5 brothers, it's hard to buy things now these days. And I don't live in America, so there isn't much things for fish anymore, and the prices are so much higher. I love America, and love the aquariums they sell at their stores. In Canada it's not that impressive. I waited 2 years for my Ipod touch, waited 2 months after my birthday on the 31st of December my mom was able to buy me an Ipod after going to 20 stores looking through for a white one, she had to travel to white rock, all for my birthday and I appreicaite it <3

Anyways, when we bought my bettas my mom pointed at both a halfmoon and a crowntail and asked me if I wanted to get these, I said "Why not?" since I had a divider, at the time I was stupid and read about sites saying "They can live in tanks under 2 gallons and live in puddles" Now that I came to Bettafish.com I learned more, and me and my mom spent over $200 for just a tank that's 3 gallon which was $69.99 and a few plants that were $40 per plant, I had to do it for my betta. I even told my mom she doesn't need to get anything for my birthday since I made her spend so much money.

Not all people can afford things, it's just that they really want the fish for a reason. For people who just buy the fish and put them in a bowl and never care, or go near it those people just make me mad. But poor families who have kids who cannot have a pet, they can open their eyes to one of these beautiful fish and give them a home they need, some try their best even though they cannot afford much. But rich people whom buy small tanks as a decoration, I just blow up and get mad.

I do agree, but remember what I said


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A good point, Teeny, and very well stated. Thank you for that post.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

@Jully
I completely know what you're saying- some people can't afford supplies.
What I'm saying is- if you can't afford the supplies for your fish, DON'T GET ANOTHER FISH. (;

I'm not downing people whO cannot afford it, I totally understand that! But when people cannot afford it and know they cannot afford it, yet they bring home another betta- that's the point of this thread.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Teeny I totally agree. I love that you made this post and it reflects just how much people care about their fish in order to let themselves go without. I've spent at least $300 in owning my three boys in just the few months I've had them. But I'm so happy with the way the money is spent, because a fish's life is more important than giving $50 to re-activate my X-box account. 

But also, Teeny as you said, don't get another Betta if you can't afford to give him the requirements to keep him happy. I am currently looking for a new Betta, and I'm taking my time. I have a list of questions I ask myself before even deciding if I want to go ahead and buy the fish. Do I have the room? Do I have the time? Can I keep up with water changes? Can I afford all the extra's of tank maintenance? And many others. All these variables affect the well-being of your fish. If you can't meet these requirements with one fish, how do you expect to manage them with two, three even four fish? People need to think on how this effects the fish, and not just themselves. Fish are living creatures to.


----------



## fairy74 (Jun 10, 2012)

I find part of the fun and excitement is getting all your little bits together ready for your fish..if your gonna do it you may as well do it properly,a little bit here and there as and when you can afford it.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd rather see people keeping their bettas in 5 gallon buckets with a heater in than in those stupid dinky half gallon deathtraps that hardly fit a fish, let alone a heater.

A bucket costs about $1.99. The end.

I recently saw someone here being looked down on for keeping their bettas in food containers. Well - who gives a crap, really, as long as it's safe, has a lid, a good water volume and fits a heater?

When it comes down to it, you could keep a dozen fish in buckets with a heater each and a handful of java moss and they'd all be very happy as long the water was changed regularly. 

I simply don't understand people who can't provide basic care (even as basic as a tupperware container or bucket! never mind emergency care kits, good food, good conditioner, etc) and still go buy (or worse, "rescue"..) yet _another_ fish.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

im fortunate to still live at home, I work full time and have many many many animals...my paycheck goes to them and gas first, then me...I havent bought new clothes in months! lol...but my clothes are fine, I just need some bigger pants since I gained some weight lately LOL. But yes, I just got back into bettas and im getting grumped at by everyone for spending money on a "fish" ...they complain that I go over to top for a silly little fish, why cant I just stay simple like everyone else...they keep saying "oh bettas live in rice pattys you dont need all this stuff for a easy to keep "fish" its a constant argument lol...i just ignore them and keep provided for my pets...im happy, their happy, why do ppl have to give me a hard time? lol...it is expensive tho...i think I spent over $100 on my betta this past week setting him up correctly and probably the same for guppy tank...kicker is the guppies are all dying and ive had to throw away $50 worth in decor..sucks!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well for me I have that now empty 10 gallon tank, But I plan to keep two Betta 1 gallon bowls in there, since really my one and only betta right now is doing fine in is 1 gallon. He is actually more active and more happy in a small area. I really think and know is what's best for MY fish. I did what I could to care for all my fishies but word of warning, DON'T buy the fish at walmart buy them at a local pet store or something. Fishes in walmart are dead or sick. Or both! That was my mistake in the buying the fish for my 10 gallon aqaurium. Anyways look I have read everything in here and while I know a lot about Bettas well enough from what I have throughly researched sometimes we must do what WE as pet owners think si best for our fish. I might end up buying a divider and keep the fish in the ten gallon as a 5 gallon for each don't know yet. But I would still need to get the 1 gallon bowl tank things from Walmart only pet supplies i shall get from walmart NO MORE FISH FROM WALMART!
Either way I do everything and have spent a lot of money on my fish and later on fishes. Is incredible between the supplies and decorations and everything keeping a helthy and happy fish is expensive. From what I've realized from this past few days I rather keep bettas they are the best kind of fish for me. As long as I keep their 1 gallon bowls clean buy a heating pad to only turn on at night they should be fine. Trust me at least in my place. When winter comes I'll turn on the pad sooner than when I turn on the air conditioner.
But I agree if you can't care for one fish why take more in even if you think ,you're rescuing them. I'm happy with my one Walmart rescue but that is it.
I just wante people here to also understand two things what was said was and is very true on this post but... the owner of a fish isstill responsible in all ways for that life and so they must do what they think is best for them. For now Neone is my little survivor and my only pet. I won;t get any other Bettas for a while till I have shopped around if you will and seen all the Bettas out there that are not dead nor sick and not from walmart. Sorry walmart as a retailer you;re awesome as a pet keeper you suck.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I would rather spoil one fish than barely keep up with the needs of several.


I totally agree. Why have six of them in lousy conditions when you could have one in a palace? They'll love you all the more if you care for them right.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Jully said:


> Some families are poor, yes they may have Iphones and cameras and such, doesn't mean they are rich.


Just going to nitpick on this sentence. (Not at you, Jully just in general)

I really dislike how people do this. They can barely afford to live and yet feel the need to get THE LATEST OMG iPhone and/or iPad, then post on facebook (via iPhone) about how they can't afford food for their family.

You don't *NEED* and iPhone, there are plenty of good phones out there that you can get for $0 with a cheap plan.

</rant>

In any case, I agree wholeheartedly with this thread. I don't mind if somebody has their fish in tupperware or buckets even, but if you have SEVERAL fish like that (as OP stated) you should maybe try to save up your money to put them in proper homes before buying new fish just because they "live okay" in tupperware or buckets.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

bahamut285 said:


> Just going to nitpick on this sentence. (Not at you, Jully just in general)
> 
> I really dislike how people do this. They can barely afford to live and yet feel the need to get THE LATEST OMG iPhone and/or iPad, then post on facebook (via iPhone) about how they can't afford food for their family.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you! I'm only getting two more Bettas becauseI have the place and food for them also i want all my bettas to be healthy and I don;t want the food to rott or go bad so the more fish the more food gets used and I do have the one 10g which I can diviide for two new fish. i also agree food and necesities come first, fish and other novelties can wait be happy wit what you have! I am happy with a nice flip phone I got for free from my mom cus she had previsouly owned it and I buy the $45 at walmart is good in electrobnics things like that anyways I have the same computer since 2009 and only because the other one crashe if not I would have kept the other one. waist of money I mean really get a tank and food is worth it the phones come and go but life is only once and it goes for fish and all living things!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard people complain about how busy they are, too busy to take care of what they have so they sell off some fish then turn around and bug fish off of Aquabid and talk about their plans to breed. Um, if you're so busy that you can't handle taking care of fish while working and going to school and you sell some off then don't turn around and buy a pair from Aquabid ans spawn them.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I've heard people complain about how busy they are, too busy to take care of what they have so they sell off some fish then turn around and bug fish off of Aquabid and talk about their plans to breed. Um, if you're so busy that you can't handle taking care of fish while working and going to school and you sell some off then don't turn around and buy a pair from Aquabid ans spawn them.


Agreed!


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Some people just want them  I totally agree, but with things like "Umg ima buy an iphone and these fish to make my bathroom look pretty and a bowl that hangs on da wall!" Then the person buys an iphone and then puts the betta in a bowl, then gets another one and hangs them as a decoration.

I know someone who is poor, and owns 3 betta's her mother bought her a betta and a few days later her mom passed away, so then on christmas her dad bought her two betta's they didn't have much money, and it was hard for her because her mom died. Whenever she gets payed her mimum wage, she goes and buys something for her fish, she skips getting "nail polish" and phones, her phone is cracked the screen and she hasn't gotten it repaired yet because she prefers to spoil things on her fish. See, some people can afford more betta's een when they are poor it's not everyone, the ONLY reason the fact that makes this true. Is for people who spend $600 - $1,000 on an apple product, by there fish a hanging wall mount bowl and then use there fish as a decoration, then they come on here and say "My fish is sick, I cannot afford him more supplies I just bought a new phone... I have no more money" those people shouldn't buy fish at all.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I also agree with you Jully i must say. I don;t have much but I try to keep my fish healthy and buy them diverse meals and things. I also keep them warm and well do all I can for them really trully.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

That's true, but *wants =/= need*

You NEED food to survive, your fish NEEDS a warm place to live. You DO NOT *NEED* an overpriced cellphone. I would sell my gaming laptop and my galaxy s2 and all my other electronics to keep my fish and myself alive :/. Not the other way around, where I put my impulse-buy betta in a tiny vase, take a picture of it with my shiny new smartphone and then whine about having no money x_x

I'm sorry about your acquaintance's family, Jully. I wish them the best, and I'm glad that even through tough times she still retains her sense of humanity. Her mother would be proud!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I always make sure I have the money before buying stuff, whether it's for me or my fish. I never have to buy any new tanks because I reuse the ones I have.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ditto Dramma Queen!


----------



## NeoViking (Aug 17, 2012)

Part of the agreement to taking home any animal whether its a rabbit or a fish is that you'll take care of it and take it's needs into account whether it's through compromise like say keeping your fish in a storage container or spoiling it rotten in a big luxury glass tank.
The pet must have a suitable amount of space and in suitable condition, the correct diet and the owner must have time for the pet to meet its needs (cleaning and feeding).
This could be very cheap or very expensive depending on how much the pet owner can afford to spend a month but the pet MUST have everything it requires no questions asked which includes accessories like the betta's heater.

If someone can't meet these needs, don't get a pet! not even a fish! not even an insect in a jar!
Planning should be put into the pet before bringing it home, not "that fish looks pretty, I'll take it and think about it's needs later"
It's better to think about the expense and accommodation BEFORE getting the pet.

I 'was' planning on getting a betta this month, his tank's been cycling for 2 weeks now, but I've had to hold off because my cat needed to visit the vet and his treatment is more important than a fish I don't have.
The pets I already have come first  new additions can wait.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

The reason I adopted 3 rescue fish at one time is because I had two 5 gallon tanks up and already cycled with live plants and the previous owner had an 8 gallon tank with heater and filter plus a 2 gallon QT tank for sale I could use for the third fish. I knew I had proper equipment for 2 out of 3 fish and I knew I could afford the equipment for the 3 fish at the time I brought him home. 

That's how rescuing/fish keeping should work! You either have the supplies for the fish already, you get all the supplies and then rescue the fish, or you get the fish and all the needed supplies at the same time. How are you going to have a fish before you have the tank? Bettas are hardy little guys, but you can't keep them in a drinking glass until your next pay check. I know people will say stuff like, "At least he had more than his cold little cup when he died," but that isn't a good thing. It's not a rescue if the fish simply dies differently. 

I also hate when people don't take into account how much time is needed to care for each pet. For example, At the time I was getting my two 5 gallon tanks I had enough money to buy 6 of the Petco Bookshelf tanks from Petco, 6 nonadjustable heaters, 3 fake plants per tank, and 6 hiding spots. That being said, do I have 6 Bookshelf tanks? Of course not! I would run myself ragged keeping that many tanks clean, that many bettas healthy, and finding outlets for all those plugs. XD The money that could have gone towards 4 more tanks went towards upgraded filters, adjustable heaters, live plants, sand substrate, and proper lighting for plants for the two tanks I do have. 

A lot of fish owners need to remember that even if they can get the money together, they need the time to keep the tank from falling apart. : /


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is what bothers me...
I know betta's should not have to live in anything under 1g, but somehow a 1g doesn't seem so bad to me, as long as you maintain the heater. I, mean, yeah, it's crowded, but as a semi temporary home, it seems fine to me. I am breeding, as some of you know, and that takes a lot of money. I have been raising money left and right, and just got 3 new tanks (YAAAY) off craigslist for 30 bucks total. One came with a heater and I got more plants than I could ever use. People whine and complain that stuff is too expensive, USE YOUR RECOURSES. Skip an eat out night and feast on Ramen for 2 or 3 nights, and BAM! tanks galore. 
Anywaysss...
No, a 1g should not be a permanent home, but it is a good semi for QTs and illnesses. 

Next Topic: Parents
I have a friend who got a betta for her birthday. He lived in a 2.5g tank, with plants and gravel. They kept him by the stove. See a problem there??! Then, after 1 or two months, he starting turning a dull color and just floating by the top. I urged her to get him a heater, but her parents said he was fine. I think that parents also need to step up and help, at least support. I'm not saying that all parents don't, but I also think that the reason a lot of teens/older, knowledgeable kids have trouble is becuase their parents don't know any better. 
Not saying all parents are bad, many are FANTASTIC fish supporters. 
My rant.
Please don't kill me for my opinions. 
Thomasdog


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree, as long as its not life in a .3 gallon bowl with barely enough room to turn around, and decorations in there with 25% weekly changes and roots to eat... in a well maintained 1 gallon, most bettas (esp. splendens) will thrive.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Thomasdog, as a person AND a parent, I can't tell you how much it _really_ dismays me to see kids posting here whose parents have allowed them a betta but flat out refuse to also allow them the things they need to keep the fish healthy. Or if they do buy the bare necessities to keep it alive, they feel they have to whine about it, and make their child feel guilty for caring properly for a pet. 

To me, that's just terrible neglect - and not only of the poor fish!

Some adults just need a good hard shake! I wonder how many of them don't think twice about spending money on junk food and other needless crap, but will whine about sparing 15 bucks for a heater or a decent sized tank.. 

Makes me go :evil:...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LittleWatty said:


> 100% agree. Fish are cheap. Properly caring for fish is not.
> 
> I have spent over $1000 on my fish, and I'm proud of myself for doing so, even though its a lot of money. I have 4 established, large tanks between all of my fish. Each betta has at least 5 gallons, probably at least 6, and all have heaters, live plants, etc. I also have 4 extra tanks, and a few extra heaters, for quarantine. I'll probably even be spending more money over the next few months, as I have tank mates in with 3 of my bettas, and they have needs as well.


 
I stopped counting on how much I spent..and I am still going..just ordered tanks, for my girls, and after that I am quite finished..I have 5 and will not be able to take in any more..and will maintain the 5 I have, and keep them comfy cozy;-) I have reached my limit~


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I have reached my limit at 3 I have to get a 2g tank for one of them the other will go to the divided tank will see who's the lucky guy who gets it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Goldie2nd said:


> I have reached my limit at 3 I have to get a 2g tank for one of them the other will go to the divided tank will see who's the lucky guy who gets it.


Aww, who's the most active? I bet that one would like the divided


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

+1 Aus,
There are a lot of fantastic, supportive parents out there... but there are also the complete opposite... :*(


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> +1 Aus,
> There are a lot of fantastic, supportive parents out there... but there are also the complete opposite... :*(


True. Thankfully I had my own source of money to get supplies for my fish.
My parents are however not supportive. Once my dad got mad at me (nothing related to pets- long story) and was going to make me flush Teeney down the toilet. ALIVE.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aus said:


> Thomasdog, as a person AND a parent, I can't tell you how much it _really_ dismays me to see kids posting here whose parents have allowed them a betta but flat out refuse to also allow them the things they need to keep the fish healthy. Or if they do buy the bare necessities to keep it alive, they feel they have to whine about it, and make their child feel guilty for caring properly for a pet.
> 
> To me, that's just terrible neglect - and not only of the poor fish!
> 
> ...


It's very irresponsible for a Parent, and adult who should know better and be that example to a child who is learning on how to take care of any pet properly and to be denied by that parent the necessities for a pet to thrive, is beyond annoying..really I am the parent, and my daughter is learning by my example, and with that she is telling her friends all about our betta family, and she is teaching her friends what it takes to maintain a tank, and keep fish healthy..and even in the Petstore she sees a child getting a fish, she steps in and says dont forget the heater, and make sure he is in a big tank, and she will point one out that is acceptable, and point out the ones that are not acceptable..I love it..;-) Thats my babygirl!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I completly agree people should spend a little less money on them selves and a little more on their fish


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I agree with anyone and I only have one fish and I do spoil him which really means just proper care but along with a few extra things he could get by without like changing out his decorations so he doesnt get bored, nice live plants, I just brought some Betta Pro even though he I feed him NLS I wanted to try this food cause its suppose to be the best and will give him one kind in the morning and the other at night. I was offered a nice PK just the other day but turned it down cause I want to relax now that the tank has finally cycled and just enjoy the one fish I have who I might add did come Walmart and my daughter picked him out as a gift for me for Mothers Day but she did a great job picking out Perseus, he has always been healthy and want to keep him that way ! So Yes be sure you have everything your Betta needs to be happy and healthy before getting another one and plus the one you have deserves the best you can give him !!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> True. Thankfully I had my own source of money to get supplies for my fish.
> My parents are however not supportive. Once my dad got mad at me (nothing related to pets- long story) and was going to make me flush Teeney down the toilet. ALIVE.


 
That really irks me, I would never ever do that to my child..that is pure torment, and crulety, my parents always threatened me with things like taht when I was young child..and I was very reckless because of it, not with pets, I would do anything to make sure my pets were safe..we had cats..I know the feeling, and would never use that against a child..rrrggh:evil:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

As for the parent part my parents are not willing to help at all it sucks but that dosen't stop my fish from all having a ten gallon with a heater filter and tons of decor and i'm only thirteen with no job but i can still afford this for my fish so why can't someone who has a paying job and can buy themselves a ton of expensive stuff shoves their fish in a tiny bowl and says they can't afford a $20 heater!!! like geez people. Okay i'm finished ranting. have a good day


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> As for the parent part my parents are not willing to help at all it sucks but that dosen't stop my fish from all having a ten gallon with a heater filter and tons of decor and i'm only thirteen with no job but i can still afford this for my fish so why can't someone who has a paying job and can buy themselves a ton of expensive stuff shoves their fish in a tiny bowl and says they can't afford a $20 heater!!! like geez people. Okay i'm finished ranting. have a good day


 
You are amazing, that is awwsum, It's because simply they just don't care enough to do so,, and that is the very sad part of it..no priorities


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't like people who don't care  good thing there is caring people like us in this world


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

SnowySurface said:


> I know people will say stuff like, "At least he had more than his cold little cup when he died," but that isn't a good thing. It's not a rescue if the fish simply dies differently.


Man...sometimes I hate how the edit button disappears after 20 minutes. 

I just want to clearify that this part of my rant/comment isn't aimed at people who rescue a very sick fish because the person can tell what the fish has, what treatments the fish needs, can adminster said treatments, but the fish simply can't pull through. If your rescue fish passes away because it was too late for even the most extensive treatment plan you could think of, then you have my condolances. You actually did give the fish much better than a toxic cup during the last hours of his/her life.  

I'm referring to the people who see a sick fish, "save" said sick fish from the petstore, and then post in the illness section 5 days later because they don't know why Trooper isn't getting any better in his 0.5 gallon hospital tank that gets weekly water changes. That is the behavior-action combo that drives me up a wall. If you don't know what illness a rescue fish has or know how to treat the illness, you aren't really saving the fish.

Don't even get me started on the people who see a sick fish, "rescue" it without knowing what the fish has, asks for help on the forum, and then writes a luandry list of reasons for why the treatment is too expensive or unavailable. :frustrated:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree if you are going to rescue a fish you should make sure you know how to 'rescue it'


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Agreed!! ^


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

SnowySurface said:


> Don't even get me started on the people who see a sick fish, "rescue" it without knowing what the fish has, asks for help on the forum, and then writes a laundry list of reasons for why the treatment is too expensive or unavailable. :frustrated:


ENDLESS RAGE.

I actually went onto the petsmart website and totalled up how much a fish is going to cost me with everything included before I even stepped foot into the store. I stalked this forum for about 2 months before writing up said "invoice" (if you'd like to call it that, LOL) making sure I got everything I need. Another month passed before I accumulated enough disposable income to purchase a safe and happy home for a betta.

I have NEVER had any pets growing up. No dog, no cat, no nothing. I have loved animals since day one because a lot of my friends had pets. The urge for me to just go randomly adopt a cat or dog from petsmart or shelter is so great; yet I know, responsibly, I cannot possibly afford one right now. Granted it is easier to impulse buy a fish, but still the responsibility is still there, regardless of how small the animal is. It doesn't help that I live a few minutes away from the nearest shelter, haha


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess I'm just odd, I buy things for my fish even when it means I'm going to be eating ramen for the week XD At last count, I had:
1 14 gallon tank
1 9 gallon tank
10 3-6 gallon tanks
3 2 gallon tanks for hospital/quarantine/fry grow out

Every tank AT THE VERY LEAST has an adjustable heater, thermometer, filter, and at least two plants and a cave. If someone isn't prepared to offer such basic care, they shouldn't have and don't deserve to have a fish. 


I also wish people would stop saying they are "rescuing" fish from pet stores. Buying a fish from a place like this is not a rescue. It's supporting them and paying them to keep fish in deplorable conditions. If anything, it encourages them to keep doing it so the fish look pathetic enough for guilt purchases. If you bought a puppy from a puppy mill, no one would call that a rescue. It's simply contributing to the problem from the consumer's end.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

^agreed, but sometimes you just can't help it! I usually buy the sick ones that are free, though.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive spent $600-700 on all of the fish items i have currently. my gecko has put me $200-300 for one. the unit price per pet is different but the amount of fish wins out. all this doesnt take into hydro and electricity bills which dont make it much on the list as its not only pet related.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The $200 was spent on 4 ten gals, a five gal, gravel, decorations, 2 heaters, 4 light fixtures, 1 canopy, 2 stands, and a few little things i still need a ton more stuff to have the tanks up and running i have to work very hard as any one who properly cares for their bettas does owning fish is not to be taking lightly having a fish takes time, money, commitment, and alot of love for the little guys


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I spend ALL my money on my animals. NO joke, every penny this 13 year old get goes to her animals, buying food, toys, bedding, tanks, plants, homes, collars, leashes, treats, live food, live plants, live aquatic plants, brushes, ect. If you are TRUELY an animal lover, you will love your animals more than it feels possible, no matter what your limits are. If a parent is unsupportive, you must work around it for the benefit of your pet, if you really love them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm 13 too and its same with me i am almost broke i have a horse, a cat, and of course my fish every penny i get is gone from new tack, farrier bills, tanks, fish meds, new fish filters, heaters, filters, cat toys, and food for all them. my parents always complain money burns a hole in my pocket well if i saved it my pets would starve!!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's great even more people here are my age.  I just started middle school and so far so busy... My money my parents give me are all spent on Lebron. Well, like everyone said... If you can't care for it, don't buy it! Excuses people make. 8I


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Ha ha. . . I am embarrassed to tell non-pet people how much of my small income I spend on my fish. Suzie Orman would kick my butt. 

That being said .. I have disallowed myself to get more bettas until i save some money. I do have more than enough supplies for the ones I currently have: I have a lot of emergency meds, I have a new extra filter should one break, I have more than enough fake and real plants (well the plants are coming in the mail) . . and I have expensive Amazonia soil being delivered today.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lucky you get money from your parents i don't even get allowence but lucky for me i haven't even started school this year


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Really? Are you going to high school or 8th grade?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

wow mursey you are sure decked out fish wise


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm going into 8th what about you


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm starting 6th, today is my 3rd day. When do you start? Pretty long break for you.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

This was my 3rd day highschool freshman  just chiming in. I will be on bettafish.com because I have alot of freetime.. I would have more but no interwebs in the cafeteria


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

like 6th grade doesn't that mean you are only 11 or 12 years old


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and i start school in 5 days.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. Wow, I really need to sound younger! Stupid proper grammar!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its cool i'm actually only going into 7th grade my first year in middle school.
I'm only 11 but am turning twelve in a few days actually at the end of next month but don't tell anyone


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, really. So you skipped a grade? I'm 11 as well but turning 12 next June. :\ Let's stay on topic, TTB would be mad if we were talking about school rather than what's going around worldwide.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright i'll pm you then


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, really. So you skipped a grade? I'm 11 as well but turning 12 next June. :\ Let's stay on topic, TTB would be mad if we were talking about school rather than what's going around worldwide.


Naww I'm not mad!! I can relate. You can continue the discussion here 
I'm 15
I spend all my money on pets... My parents don't give me money but every few weeks I clean this lady's house for money. But she hasn't asked me to clean for awhile so I'm kinda stressed out because I need money to buy cat litter!!
I have about 2 months worth of cat food but I'm still freaking out my bank account is literally down to $2. I might have to borrow some $ from my parents for litter.. But at least I will get some $ for Christmas.
Lol my Christmas present is cat food and litter 

I'm a sophomore


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I know, you told me. Or did you...?  Lebron is basically what I spend my money on. Not much in the world that is not expensive and I would love to have.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just pm you


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

You guys are _awesome_--I had a hard time understanding the value of money when I was younger and I really have a lot of respect for the fact that you're putting your pets first. Bravo!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the point most people are trying to make is don't buy what you can'tl afford. I agree with what Aus said awhile back about parents who let their kids have a pet but won't let them have the stuff they need to keep that pet healthy and happy.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

katydidmischief said:


> You guys are _awesome_--I had a hard time understanding the value of money when I was younger and I really have a lot of respect for the fact that you're putting your pets first. Bravo!


+1

When I was in middle school and high school I was spending all my money on anime and music. I didn't have my first pet until college. :lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I am one of those people who can say....I have gone hungry, my pets NEVER HAVE. I have eaten mouse food from a bag before because grocery's were too expensive and my mouse was sick and had to go to the vets. That was back when I wasn't well off and lived alone paying all kinds of bills. I'd rather my pets had everything because honestly if I lost them I would be worse off. So long as they are happy and uplift my spirit I am happy. Thank god I moved back in with my parents and now live in a nice house where we split the rent three ways so I can afford luxury again...like ice cream o.o

But I have never understood why people do that. I would sooner cancel my phone all together and just have people email me than not provide for the animals i have. It just seems against ones morals to 'slack' or abuse animals. I mean I get it...I have owned animals that people never put time and money into such as mice, fish, and rats, but honestly any pet no matter how small and short lives ARE GOING TO BE EXPENSIVE. My mice easily had me paying hundreds each month for upkeep on their home with bedding, food, and medication for the one who had scared lungs and allergies so bad she needed steroids because her care was so appalling before I had her.


----------



## DJAinKY (Feb 15, 2012)

You have to understand that most people don't actually listen when you make suggestions. Instead all they hear is, "what you are doing is wrong, so you are wrong." They feel attacked and automatically respond with a catchall like, "I can't afford it," or "I don't have time."

Both are pretty much nonsense. You can properly set up a used tank from Craigslist for under 30 dollars, and the amount of time it takes to care for an established planted tank is minimal and dwarfed by the amount of time most people spend watching TV.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I know how they feel, I remember being a noob, I will try to keep that in mind next time I answer. Alot of times they feel like they have a reputation as a good fish-keeper to maintain.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

littlewatty said:


> 100% agree. Fish are cheap. Properly caring for fish is not.


amen!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Its like buying a phone, you don't worry about the price of the phone, you worry about the phone plan.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't had chocolate in a month and a half

Wow.. that sounded off topic, but it's not. _I'm addicted to chocolate_. It's like cigs for some people. I would rather have a double chocolate Otis Spunkmire muffin then anything else. A bag of Reese's minis is better then money or.. well I think you get the idea.

Every month I get a budget. I can only spend so much on chocolate. Yes, I'm that addicted. I knew breeding would be expensive, so I turned my monthly chocolate fund into my monthly chocolate/betta fund. Let's just say for a while now I've only been getting a couple of chocolate bars a month, and for the last month and a half, I haven't had any at all. Not when I have to build barracks, buy tanks, food, medications.. Last month I invested in micro and banana worms, wood, totes, gang valves and T-splitters (For the air line I plan on using in my barracks, which I bought 3 months ago at a cost of 50 bucks for 500 feet). This month I'll buy a little more wood and finish my barracks.

Before I decided I wanted to breed... I was buying tanks where I could find them. And heaters. I was getting bags of sand when I needed them, and it all came out of my chocolate fund. (Some of it went a little over my chocolate fund >.<) I love fish.. I would much rather be around animals then most adults. They're like children to me, and I adore children. But they're expensive. All pets are. My cats have cost me thousands in vet bills. (This is the downside of broken animals). My dog had knee surgery at 6 months old and will need it again on the other knee soon. We call her Puppy-Gold because she's cost so much, lol. But they are like children to me, the only difference is I have a set budget for my animal-children and not for my _real_ child (She gets the rest of the money coming into the house  )

Having one or two bettas is nothing. A tank, a heater, a home made divider and a few inexpensive plants. 50-75 bucks.. nothing huge.. but some people can't stop there. like me.

Only get as many betta (Or any pet for that matter) as you can afford. Want 50? Get 5 and love them 10 times as much. But if you're dead set on having 50 bettas, you HAVE to budget! You HAVE to be ready for problems, for sickness. This is a life we are talking about. A little heart that beats, a little brain that thinks and solves problems. A little being that can not care for himself without help.

Would you bring a child into the world if you couldn't cloth it?

*sigh* Sadly.. there are a lot of people these days that would. But there's no welfare programs for fish. You can't get fish-food-stamps.

I guess all I'm trying to say is.. +1 to the original post.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> I'm referring to the people who see a sick fish, "save" said sick fish from the petstore, and then post in the illness section 5 days later because they don't know why Trooper isn't getting any better in his 0.5 gallon hospital tank that gets weekly water changes. That is the behavior-action combo that drives me up a wall. If you don't know what illness a rescue fish has or know how to treat the illness, you aren't really saving the fish.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the people who see a sick fish, "rescue" it without knowing what the fish has, asks for help on the forum, and then writes a luandry list of reasons for why the treatment is too expensive or unavailable. :frustrated:


:shake: And ya'll though I was nuts about being anti disease.. lol. Can't tell you how many times I have read a post and turned the computer off mumbling "idiots".. lol. 

I SO totally agree. If you can keep fish healthy and you have had a bunch, then and ONLY THEN are you in a position to rescue. And if all you can afford is salt let the fish die in peace. There is SO much disease out there and it is getting VERY resistent to meds. So those cup huggers [betta version of tree hugger.. lol] end up creating a larger issue. Sure, they are so small they think it does not matter.. but it does. And they flush the dead fish, that ends up in water systems and these resistant bugs are getting out.

I can understand getting a fish mildly off, getting it better and keeping it healthy till the end of its life. Not an option for me. If not velvet or ick I destroy the fish. I have too much to lose.. better one than hundereds. And I am done with trying to figure it out and practice my treating tecniques. If they have genetics I want I may try a med.. but if not better they are gone and I don't look back. For an experienced hobbiest it could be rewarding to give these fish a second chance. 

But for a total newb to buy a sick fish, then come to a forum and cry about the sick fish.. you find out they don't have a test kit and have NO idea what their water parameters.. can't afford one they say. They go to a local shop and buy some cheap med they throw at the fish because it treats a lot of stuff and they HOPE it covers what the fish has. But they have no clue about gram neg or positive bacteria, no idea when it might be internals.. and then all the boo hooing about the fishy dying. Should have bought a healthy fish and just enjoyed it and worked on keeping it helathy. Sure, I feel bad for the ones that die in cups. But as long as people buy them, nothing will change.

** time to step off my box now.. :BIGvault:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I thunk you are thinking of my rescue pos as you are writing this?  To be fair I haven't had a betta die in months and I have alot of them (forget the one that died yesterday, she was really old) and I never said I wouldn't buy meds for the sick fish, I said I would buy them if I needed them but not beforehand because I couldn't afford to buy everything at once. But I understand why you would think I was wrong and we have our own separate opinions. 

Also, the majority of people who by these fish from petco or petsmart or walmart have no experience and don't know its a bad thing, so even if every fish-keeper in the world stopped, they would still have business.


----------



## DJAinKY (Feb 15, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> :shake: And ya'll though I was nuts about being anti disease.. lol. Can't tell you how many times I have read a post and turned the computer off mumbling "idiots".. lol.
> 
> I SO totally agree. If you can keep fish healthy and you have had a bunch, then and ONLY THEN are you in a position to rescue. And if all you can afford is salt let the fish die in peace. There is SO much disease out there and it is getting VERY resistent to meds. So those cup huggers [betta version of tree hugger.. lol] end up creating a larger issue. Sure, they are so small they think it does not matter.. but it does. And they flush the dead fish, that ends up in water systems and these resistant bugs are getting out.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you wrote here. Now that I'm thinking about it, I'll try not to flush any fish from now on. That's the beauty of my 125...the turtles eat the fish when they die, though most of my fish in there are 4+ years old. That said, my longest lived betta was ironically a Petsmart buy.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

My longest lived fish was from horrid conditions in a bad pet shop that was little and local. My longest lived mice came from petsmart and from the feeder tank from hell. They lived to 3 1/2 average for mice is 1 to 2. I would say life span is more so care than genetics and YES I do say genetics. Ophelia had the worst genetics in the world and cost me $50 every month for medication but look how long she lived with my fickle care. In fact it was because of my little mouse with a poor immune system I couldn't afford a betta until she passed away at the ripe old age of 150 in mouse years.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Back in the day I bought from Walmart. Usually had 3-4 fish at a time. But I bought the best looking ones and kept them healthy for eyars. I felt bad leaving the ones that were almost gone.. but I also like to get my monies worth. Have no desire to spend $5 and have nothing to show for it. My personal opinion is you should not be messing with sick fish unles you know what you are doing. And by the time your fish gets sick.. even if you know EXACTLY what it is.. by the time you purchase the med you have lost valuable time so you HAVE to have meds on hand. Those meds come from being in the hoppy a while. There are some basic things you need in a med chest. If you can't afford to have that stuff on hand then forget about rescuing practically dead fish. Rescue a healthy one. 

I totally understand people mean well.. but it is totally nuts to tell everyone you bought a sick fish and then ask for help treating it. And you can't even tell us what the water parameters are. Maybe your water is a toxic dump because you have ammonia spikes.. but you want to hear add salt and everything will be better in the morning. Come daybreak you have a dead fish. He had health issues and because you had no idea what was going on in his water you thow in some salt, shocking his weakened system, dump in some meds that take a toll as well and with the ammonia poisened him to an early death. But you feel good his last hours were in a loving home instead of a cup on a shelf. So the well meaning "resuce" just made his last hours a torture. THAT is what is objectionable and the thread is about. If the thread hits clost to home, maybe need to rethink a few things.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> Back in the day I bought from Walmart. Usually had 3-4 fish at a time. But I bought the best looking ones and kept them healthy for eyars. I felt bad leaving the ones that were almost gone.. but I also like to get my monies worth. Have no desire to spend $5 and have nothing to show for it. My personal opinion is you should not be messing with sick fish unles you know what you are doing. And by the time your fish gets sick.. even if you know EXACTLY what it is.. by the time you purchase the med you have lost valuable time so you HAVE to have meds on hand. Those meds come from being in the hoppy a while. There are some basic things you need in a med chest. If you can't afford to have that stuff on hand then forget about rescuing practically dead fish. Rescue a healthy one.
> 
> I totally understand people mean well.. but it is totally nuts to tell everyone you bought a sick fish and then ask for help treating it. And you can't even tell us what the water parameters are. Maybe your water is a toxic dump because you have ammonia spikes.. but you want to hear add salt and everything will be better in the morning. Come daybreak you have a dead fish. He had health issues and because you had no idea what was going on in his water you thow in some salt, shocking his weakened system, dump in some meds that take a toll as well and with the ammonia poisened him to an early death. But you feel good his last hours were in a loving home instead of a cup on a shelf. So the well meaning "resuce" just made his last hours a torture. THAT is what is objectionable and the thread is about. If the thread hits clost to home, maybe need to rethink a few things.


+1

I think a lot of people don't take into account that treatments hurt and the wrong treatment hurts more for no good reason. I'm not saying pass over a fish with mild fin rot for a fish with perfect fins. I'm saying don't "rescue" a fish with advanced Ick when you don't own any medications. 

I know this my opinion and not fact, but I think that one way to be responsible is to admit your limits as a fishkeeper.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Pogthefish said:


> I thunk you are thinking of my rescue pos as you are writing this?  To be fair I haven't had a betta die in months and I have alot of them (forget the one that died yesterday, she was really old) and I never said I wouldn't buy meds for the sick fish, I said I would buy them if I needed them but not beforehand because I couldn't afford to buy everything at once. But I understand why you would think I was wrong and we have our own separate opinions.
> 
> Also, the majority of people who by these fish from petco or petsmart or walmart have no experience and don't know its a bad thing, so even if every fish-keeper in the world stopped, they would still have business.


Oh believe me, I get having to save up for something because you don't have a few hundred to spend on fish every week. I'm just saying choose your battles wisely. If you have a choice between saving a fish with advanced fin rot and saving a fish with TB, you are better off saving the fish with fin rot. ;-)

To be honest, I steer away from sick fish and still have some meds on hand incase the healthy fish I brought get sick down the line. This is the list of meds I buy, keep until they expire, toss out once they expire, and then replace. 

Dried Indian Almond Leaves for tannins that decrease stress
Epsom Salt for bloat; I tend to use IAL at the same time 
Aquarium Salt for fin rot; I tend to use IAL at the same time 
Maroxy for fungus
Maracyn Plus as a broad spectrum antibiotic (But this one may have expiered on me. I'll check when I get home. )
Copper Safe for parasites 

So we are definitely going to have to agree to disagree since I'm the type of person who will toss $50 or more a year at illness treatments for illnesses that never happen in my fish just because my fish could theoretically catch them. :lol:


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Well obv I was going to start with minor cases untill I felt I was ready to move up. I currently can't afford to buy meds other than most of what you listed there because I am saving up for a 10 gallon to divide between some surprise bettas I got that I currently have in under 1-gallon jars. probably 1/8 gal (well they are 1/4 gal but I only fill them halfway so they can float properly in the main tanks)


----------

